# "Code Names" for nursing



## MamaAllNatural (Mar 10, 2004)

I was just thinking about how sweet it is (and convenient while in certain public places) that my 3 year old daughter lovingly refers to nursing as "Mai Mai." I remember my Aunt and Mother used "Nippers" for their nurslings. I'd love to hear everyone's "Code Names" for nursing!


----------



## Tiacsophno (Feb 26, 2004)

Before the kids were verbal they used baby signs to ask to nurse. They pat their (or my) chest... not particularly subtle, but certainly more so than their eventual word for it: "murse!" (With 2yo DS it often sounds like "murch") . I find I don't even care, especially since I usually nurse him when he asks so it's not like people aren't going to figure it out anyway ;-) I'm just glad the kids don't pull up my shirt!


----------



## candiland (Jan 27, 2002)

Uhhh........ "BooB! Boob!"

:LOL Not very code-like, I guess....


----------



## MamaAllNatural (Mar 10, 2004)

Yes, I'd say BoobBoob! is not so sly! Hey, I think if you're not shy nurse 'em in public 'til they wean. I just start getting shy and sick of people's dirty looks closer to 2. I do wish we could all be so bold. It would definately help the extended nursing movement!

I have one friend whose daughter would scream "I want BOOBIE!" wherever they were and it ended up embarassing my friend a little. I had another friend whose son just called it nursing and at 3 1/2, if my friend said she didn't want to nurse him, would just go ask the next available woman, "Excuse me, would you nurse me? My mommy doesn't want to right now." Pretty straightforward! I can only imagine some of those women's reactions when asked!


----------



## nataliekat (Dec 3, 2002)

DD has recently begun to heavily repeat words. When I asked her if she wanted to nurse, she repeated it as "neesh"
















So now when she wants to nurse, I hear "neesh". About 30 times a day.







:


----------



## MamaAllNatural (Mar 10, 2004)

Neesh is oh so cute!


----------



## dirtlovinmama (Jan 2, 2004)

"chee chee milk"...or "ta ta" when we are in public....she is s and a couple months and seemed to develop "the code" on her own...silly stuff


----------



## dirtlovinmama (Jan 2, 2004)

meant to write 3 and a couple months...typo queen


----------



## Mamid (Nov 7, 2002)

nummies
mamoo
and a clicking sound with his tongue he makes...


----------



## B52Bombshell (Jan 5, 2004)

DS (17 mos) says "bah bah...nah nah", or just "nah nah" & pats my chest. Sometimes he does this whimpering laugh that means "bah bah nah nah" NOW.

Very often, he just sticks his hand down the front of my shirt. No subtlety there!







:


----------



## Selissa (Jun 15, 2003)

Lucien is mostly preverbal still so he doesn't have a word. however he did lift my shirt WAY UP during a presentation I was doing at school. I wish i could say i was brave enough to whip it out right then and there but i waited until my presentation was over...still i get partial points for nursing a toddler in a little room w/ 30 teenagers in it right?







:


----------



## QueeTheBean (Aug 6, 2002)

"boo-boo"

Which is actually quite funny when strangers ask my kids stuff like "oh--did you get a boo-boo on your knee?", etc. They always look a bit confused.







:

My little one will yell out "BOO BOO COUCH" or "BOO BOO CHAIR" or "BOO BOO ROCKER", depending on his desired location . . .

Sometimes he'll yell out "nurse a boo boo right now!"

Probably funny only to me . . .







:


----------



## boycrazy (Feb 13, 2004)

Nurn or nurnie here. He is 2 last Aug


----------



## paloma (Feb 24, 2004)

we use boo boo, too. . .

At least since my 2 y.o. showed the elderly couple behind us in the supermarket line a Cosmo. cover. Pionting to the cover "girl's" chest, she said, "BOOBIES!"


----------



## B52Bombshell (Jan 5, 2004)

Quote:

_Originally posted by paloma_
*At least since my 2 y.o. showed the elderly couple behind us in the supermarket line a Cosmo. cover. Pionting to the cover "girl's" chest, she said, "BOOBIES!"*
That just reminded of what dh did last night...ds knows his letters on his ABC blocks, so daddy asks "what's this letter?"
ds: "teeeee"

dh: "what's this letter?"

ds: "ahhheeyy" (which can be a, e, k, j...) .

dh: "What do we like Z-man?"

me: "WHAT are trying to teach him?"

dh: "What do we like? We like T & A!" (laughing)
I suppose it could be worse.







:


----------



## MamaAllNatural (Mar 10, 2004)

:LOL :LOL :LOL
Pretty funny B! Dad's can be so helpful sometimes, can't they!


----------



## zanelee (Nov 29, 2003)

I love this thread!








My ds (who is 21 months) calls it/them "sides", or as it sounds coming out of his mouth, "thithes".
If I'm not quick enough to his repeated "thithes", I get the ever insistent "pEAs!"
He got "sides" from when we'd switch breasts, I'd say something about us switching sides...








He's just the cutest thing. All my family thinks it's too funny.


----------



## MamaAllNatural (Mar 10, 2004)

That's a great one! That'll be a good sly one (if you want a sly one!).

My three year old, since she was about 2 1/2, started being more particular about how she wanted things. I'll whip out a boob and she'll say, "No, this one," and pat the other one! She'll also occasionally complain and say, "There's not enough milk in this one!" She's been spoiled since I gave birth to my 6 month old because I've been flooding with milk ever since!:LOL


----------



## Parker'smommy (Sep 12, 2002)

I always called it mama milk and would pat my chest lightly and around 14 months or so ds started patting his own chest and saying, "aahhh???" Like hey, can I have some? Then he started saying, "book" which I am assuming he was trying to say "milk" but it came out "book" It was pretty cool because it was kinda code and he and I and only people close to me knew what it meant...our own secret language. I also remember reading in some bfing book that if you didnt want your dc yelling, Boob, nurse, or whatever in the grocery store line to create your own word or let them use a made-up word. ANyways, around 18 months he started saying MILK and I decided that I liked BOOK better and started using it myself. And then he started adding -ie to all words and started saying BOOKIE and thats what it has been for the last 6 months. Most of my friends and close relatives know what BOOKIE means but I like that the average person in the grocery store doesnt have a clue what ds is asking for ...

He does still know that its called milk too, but always asks for Bookie. Noone else I know toddler uses this word so it makes it even more special, kwim?

ANd oh, dh's favorite thing to do is to sing, ala Fred Durst- Limp Bizkit.."I did it all for the BOOKIE, so I could get my milkie!"

men...







:

edited to add: ds says "other side" too. Its funny what they pick up. SO its, "bookie?" then he nurses and then unlatches with a big milk dribble coming out of his mouth, "other side?" and then repositions himself to the other side!
The other day, he was standing in the family room and he puts his head to one side and says, "other side" and then puts his head to the other side, and says, "other side" He repeated this a few times while dh and I howled with laughter. He started laughing too and was quite proud of himself!!


----------



## charmarty (Jan 27, 2002)

Another BOOOOOOOB here too! I get it in stereo!









I NEED SOME BOOOOOOB!


----------



## chelbymommie (Mar 12, 2004)

My son has called nursing "Ju Ju time" for as long as he could speak, as soon as he learned that I had "juice" in my boobs it was juju time!~


----------



## rareimer (Oct 20, 2003)

Nums.


----------



## lilgreen (Dec 5, 2003)

Ds (27mos) still signs (using both hands he opens and closes his fists), but he's now begun to make a smacking sound, kind of like the sound you get when you've got peanutbutter stuck to the roof of your mouth









So, whenever he wants to nurse its now "smack! smack! smack!" and its often accompanied with the sign.

Love this thread!

B.


----------



## diddiemama (Mar 13, 2004)

Our name for it is "diddie" (and thus, my screen name...)

I _think_ it originated with my younger brother when he was nursing, and my sister used it with all of her babies. I had forgotten about the word until she came to help me with the birth of my first baby, and as she was helping me get started with nursing she was saying to the baby "Come on, now, get the diddie....", etc. So it stuck with us, too.

A few times when Jenna was a young toddler and was loudly asking for some diddie in the middle of a store, someone would comment something like "Oh, how sweet...she wants her Daddy!" :LOL

Oh, and diddie was one of the very first words both of my kids learned to say so they have been asking for it by name for quite some time!


----------



## kimmysue2 (Feb 26, 2003)

My 23 soon to be 24 month old boy will do the sign for milk though its kind of side ways. Or just stick his head under my shirt.


----------



## mamacrab (Sep 2, 2002)

Q says "KUK!" He is trying to say "cup." It means nursing, milk, breasts, sippy cup, water, bath, and puddles!! In other words, any and all liquid, but especially mama milk.


----------



## smittenmom (Mar 2, 2003)

I call it num-nums, so dd's (18 mo.) version is "mumum". She has been doing the sign for milk for about six months, but the word along with it is fairly new. It's a good code word because it sounds like she's just saying mama.


----------



## arimama (Feb 13, 2004)

My 18 month old pats my chest and says "Dees?,dees?"
I think he is saying "these".

Or he just climbs onto my lap and gets into position.


----------



## Lexymama (Mar 14, 2004)

My husband taught my daughter to say, "Milk." She says it louder the longer it takes to pull out my breast. Kinda embarassing at times. Wish I had thought of a code word!


----------



## roxy (Jun 16, 2006)

#1 was a late talker, so by the time he was speaking much he was able to come up with "nummy". #2 is an early talker. he made up "na-na", but his 9 yo brother taught him "boobie" one day while i was in the shower. so now he feels it's his personal duty to inform all strange women that they do indeed posess "boobies"! btw, i am a shameless public nurser of toddlers, so why should one stupid word embarress me when the act is about 10 seconds behind?


----------



## cdahlgrd (Sep 4, 2002)

Ds started signing milk. Then it was reaching down my shirt. We went through "no, mom, other side" too. Finally he just said"mom sit, I want nurse." and Nursie means breast.

Our big embarassment was when ds (then 2 1/2) found a Barbie doll!! He found her nursies and was sooooo excited . . . he immediately started sucking on them!!! In front of my boss!!!


----------



## MamaAllNatural (Mar 10, 2004)

:LOL :LOL :LOL :LOL :LOL :LOL :LOL :LOL :LOL :LOL
What did your boss do? Was your little guy dissapointed when no milk came out of Barbie's nursies?:LOL Too funny! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wendi (May 4, 2003)

I've called it "leche" from day one... and it's one of the first words Max used regularly... in fact, one day I was pushing him in a cart through a store before he really started talking, and he kept whining at me and saying, "etay"... I finally realized that he was asking for "leche" and I was amazed!!! I stopped everything and nursed him right then I was so excited that he was communicating like that. "Leche" has evolved several times for Max, it went from "etay" to "letay" to simply "ley" and is now "shleche"!!!


----------



## cdahlgrd (Sep 4, 2002)

She laughed and then told the story to EVERYONE she has met since then, sigh. They are all amazed that a 3 year old can nurse, so I guess I am the local PBS channel (opening minds).

shleche, mmmm, sound good to me


----------



## nicema (Sep 20, 2002)

Ds also call them Mai-mai!!!


----------



## MamaAllNatural (Mar 10, 2004)

NiceMa! Say it isn't so! As in May May? That's so cute that there's another family that talks about "mai mai" in the world. I love it!


----------



## mamatoady (Mar 16, 2004)

we don't use code--mostly because dd doesn't talk yet (tho she is 18 months) but dh lovingly refers to nursing as "booby snacks" and always asks her if she wants "booby snack"

(like scooby snacks in case you didn't get it)

Sarah:LOL


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

My sister taught her little girl to ask for "titty" which really grossed me out for some reason; I thought that was the least appropriate word. From the begining, I said "nurse" or "nursie-nursies". Eli repeated it very early on, at first it was "nur" then "nurzh" and finally "nurse". He also says "side?" when he wants to switch or "other nurse!"

My older niece got very confused one afternoon when I was discussing breastmilk.

niece: "What's breastmilk?"
me: "It's the milk that comes from my breasts. You know, nursies."
niece: "Why are you calling them breasts? I thought they were called boobs!"

I almost fell over; she knows that I disapprove of the word "titty" because it's not correct, so she assumed that the word I used most frequently (boobs) was the correct term. Hilarious!


----------



## GreenHippieMama (Jan 12, 2004)

Boobie or Boobah for us too. I did read in some breastfeeding book you shouldn't call it "boobie" in case you're having tea with the Queen or whatever and you're little one is yelling for boobies. Mostly he just knocks on my shirt like a door ( only 13 months). My daughter said boobah and when she was older she said num-num.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

If I ever have tea with a Queen, I'm sure she'd just laugh hilariously at my 16 month old pulling up my shirt and saying "I want to nurse now. Mommy milk-milk, I want to nurse!"


----------



## hummingbear (Apr 17, 2003)

"bah bah" developed sometime in his first year.

Recently (34 months) he looked at me and said
"this one bah bah and that one buh buh"
and he laughed and laughed. So now it is bah bah and buh buh.:LOL

(edit) if spelling means anything I guess I think of it more as baba and bubba


----------



## MamaAllNatural (Mar 10, 2004)

:LOL :LOL :LOL :LOL :LOL :LOL
Wow! You had your breasts officially and individually named. I guess you should feel honored!


----------



## roxy (Jun 16, 2006)

almost forgot this one....my niece (2 1/2 and going strong) started bah-goo at age two, now i think it is bah-gee. also just plain bah.


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

My son says BREAST - not so coded. He'll say it and pat my chest or pinch my nipple if he is in my arms. He'll say it quiet at first and then get louder.

People warned me to call it something coded for ebf but I never realy came up with something and it way just normal to me to say, "you want some breast?" so now that is his word.


----------



## ParkersMama (Jan 29, 2003)

Num-nums







... or nurse, depending on which I use more frequently.


----------



## LambQueen (Mar 20, 2003)

DD (6 1/2 mo) isn't verbal yet, but we're calling them "tasty treats"

I envision dd not being able to pronounce that, and instead saying teets or tits or something of that nature, so I think I'll have to stop saying tasty treats

I have this little song, "tasty treats, all the things you like to eat," that I made up from from the first week or so.

I like mama juice, too.


----------



## davidsmama (Oct 4, 2002)

My 2.5 year old ds asks for mummas and then when he wants the other side he says what sounds like aye-ayde(other side). Many times he will barely wake up at night and automatically say "aye-ayde" then go back to sleep







I wonder what hes dreaming about


----------



## tarablesue (Sep 23, 2002)

We're "num num" here too , but ours isn't secret , becasue dd will grab my breast with BOTH hands and SQUEEZE like milking the cow while saying"num num , num num,nuuuuummmmm nuuuummmm" ( yes sometimes it hurts, but it is ever so funny and NOT AT ALL sly... :LOL)


----------



## bc1995 (Mar 22, 2004)

My older ds does the sign for milk when he wants to nurse. And if I am not fast enough he starts saying 'nurse' over and over.


----------



## Attached Mamma (Mar 16, 2004)

Since my ds could talk he always said "want mommy" when he wanted to nurse, since he's been about 20 months old, if we are on the couch he says "pillow" to nurse, since I have always used a pillow to prop him up, and at night when we are in bed he says "near", and when he is done with one side he says "over there", to move to the next side. It's so cute.


----------



## Myethpio (Jan 8, 2002)

My first called them "teta" for the spanish word for breast. She would also say "otro" (other) to switch sides...

My second did too, but it came out more like "nnnn-ta".


----------



## ~ally~ (Jun 24, 2003)

Bella has recently come up with:

mambee - a combo of mamma and boobie


----------



## hummingbear (Apr 17, 2003)

mambee

I like it


----------



## MamaAllNatural (Mar 10, 2004)

Yes, Mambee is just too cute!


----------



## Mama2ABCD (Jun 14, 2003)

My oldest ds (he'll be 4 in a few weeks) calls it "nursings", "ninners", and/or "ninny's". and now when he walks in while i'm changing he'll say, "mommy, i love your breasts, may i have some ninny's?" flattery first?

my second ds is 2 1/2 and he calls them ninny which he learned from his brother.

i have a 10 day old dd, and she doesn't call them anything yet. It is fun to tap her lips and see her open her mouth expectantly like a baby bird which is why my ds's call her baby bird.


----------



## 1Plus2 (Mar 13, 2003)

My oldest dd called it "ga-ga". I have no idea how she came up with it but it was a great code name. My two little ones are 15-months and don't call it anything yet. But when I say "Do you want to nurse?" they start making this "Hummmm!!!! Hummm!!!" sound that's too cute.


----------



## 1Plus2 (Mar 13, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by kirstie_
*My oldest ds (he'll be 4 in a few weeks) calls it "nursings", "ninners", and/or "ninny's". and now when he walks in while i'm changing he'll say, "mommy, i love your breasts, may i have some ninny's?" flattery first?

my second ds is 2 1/2 and he calls them ninny which he learned from his brother.

i have a 10 day old dd, and she doesn't call them anything yet. It is fun to tap her lips and see her open her mouth expectantly like a baby bird which is why my ds's call her baby bird.*
You're nursing three?! Way to go, Mama!!!


----------



## CubMommy (Mar 31, 2004)

For my 3 1/2 year old, it's Bop Milk. Comes from the boppy nursing pillow we used religiously for so long. Works well too - no one has a clue







what Bop Milk is


----------



## MamatoDov (Mar 30, 2004)

My 13.5 month old ds says "seees" (his way of saying nursies) while patting my breast or trying to pull up my shirt. He's not so subtle, and from the hilarious posts I've seen in this thread, I imagine with age his subtlety will decrease.


----------

